# Can I have my snowblower delivered to me in the crate?



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

I've ordered an HSS928ACTD. I asked if I can be there when they uncrate it, but they said no. I asked if it could be delivered to me in the crate and they said no, they have to do servicing to it before I receive it. My question is, is it true that the warranty is invalid if they do not service it? Can I indeed have it delivered to me unopened in the crate? Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Billns


I'd think up a good reason why you want it delivered in a crate and call the Honda Customer Service number and ask them. http://powerequipment.hhttp://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/1526-honda-power-equipment-canada-site-contacts.htmlonda.com/support/contact-us

I can fully understand why a dealer wants to set it up for you and I'm pretty sure most of us would like them to set it up for us but it's your machine and your money.

Maybe sending a PM to Robert - - > http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/22066-online-honda-factory-parts-look-up.html would give you an answer.


----------



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks. I just don't trust the local dealer's service and would like to service it myself, that's all.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a shame you love the machine :blowerhug: but not the service dept. The thing is if they want your business they may do it your way.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello billns, welcome to *SBF!!* why not let the dealer set your Honda then once you get it home you can go over the machine


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello billns, welcome to *SBF!!* why not let the dealer set your Honda then once you get it home you can go over the machine


+1 on this. Heck. You're going to do it anyway. You know you will. :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, I could do that, and probably will, I was just checking to see if they were just telling me that they had to service it so they can get paid for it (saying that if they didn't then the warranty would be void), or if it was actually true that Honda won't allow it to be shipped to me crated. The question arises in reading the manual that says that I should put oil in the engine because it is shipped with the oil drained.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

billns said:


> Yes, I could do that, and probably will, I was just checking to see if they were just telling me that they had to service it so they can get paid for it (saying that if they didn't then the warranty would be void), or if it was actually true that Honda won't allow it to be shipped to me crated. The question arises in reading the manual that says that I should put oil in the engine because it is shipped with the oil drained.


[email protected] is a user on this forum who works for Honda. He clearly states, in the link below, that the new HSS models do not require any assembly. Add fuel and oil, that's it. For electric start models, the battery has to be connected.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...e-received-my-new-honda-hss-6.html#post804297

I'd show your dealer this information and ask them why they can't sell it to you in the crate. It sucks that you want to buy it from them but that you don't trust their service. I'm sure you have your reasons so don't settle.

Good luck!


----------



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, I read that, too. But when I asked the dealer, they showed me this long list of things they said they have to do to it (required by Honda) or it will void the warranty. My question is if that is true or not. Thanks for the help.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

billns said:


> I've ordered an HSS928ACTD. I asked if I can be there when they uncrate it, but they said no. I asked if it could be delivered to me in the crate and they said no, they have to do servicing to it before I receive it. My question is, is it true that the warranty is invalid if they do not service it? Can I indeed have it delivered to me unopened in the crate? Thanks.


I don'k know who your dealer is, but I know that Sears and Lowes drop off the crate in your garage and then all you see is tracks and dust. Might be your dealer has a policy that they have to set it up, but the clause that you cannot be present is pretty sketchy. Did you try insisting?


----------



## Optical_Man (Oct 26, 2015)

billns said:


> But when I asked the dealer, they showed me this long list of things they said they have to do to it (required by Honda) or it will void the warranty.


It is probably true to be a certified Honda dealer to do those things under a normal sale. However, if a customer specifies an exception to not perform those tasks, they shouldn't have to. It won't void the warranty. I received mine in a crate from an online order at Home Depot just last week. (HSS928AAT).


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Thinking Logistics......transporting a crate to your residence versus just wheeling it up/down their delivery/service truck-van would be monumentally different.

But moreso, I would think from a dealer liability standpoint, bare minimum they would do is check the oil, fire it up, just to make sure the unit of okay before even ~selling it~. With that said, delivering a sealed crate and then any subsequent issues post delivery might be a he said/she said situation.

Granted, when I buy cars, I have 2 stipulations. No dealer prep (leave factory stickers on car) and don't drill into my front bumper - license plate. Either 2 will void the sale.

How about just ordering it @ the dealer of your choice, you work it out that you unbox/uncrate if, assuming it's the OCD that is the driving force, and just let them do a ~checkup~ before handing it off to ya ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Since you brought it up I have one sticking point on a new car too. No dealer sticker, plate, decal, ... no advertising on MY car from their dealership. Only been lucky enough to buy a couple new vehicles but never had a problem with them doing it once told not to (and making sure they write it on the order).


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I am the same way with new cars. No holes in bumper or front license plate brackets or I walk. 

Typically I am all for the small Mom and Pop shop sales and service but if you do not trust the service department why not look into buying from snow blowers direct? Don't quote me on this but I think they just ship the crate right to your house?

Merry Christmas.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Since you brought it up I have one sticking point on a new car too. No dealer sticker, plate, decal, ... no advertising on MY car from their dealership. Only been lucky enough to buy a couple new vehicles but never had a problem with them doing it once told not to (and making sure they write it on the order).


I agree. When I get a new car it will sit in the service department till new plates are on it. I refuse to drive around "showing off" that I got a new car having the dealer tag plate things on. Once home, out comes the hair dryer, heating up the dealership sticker to be pealed off.

Kinda blew away my salesman at first, not wanting to take a new car home right away, but he is getting use to it now.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd be very annoyed, to the point on backing out. I can see the point as stated about the dealer unboxing the machine, this would prevent the customer from saying it didn't have both wheels, no chute, etc. Your spending good money, why can't they call you and you hang out while they open it. My guess is they don't want you to see the head scratching and extra parts!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

WAYYY OT but per the previous post.....NYS requires front plates. Cars IMO look better without it...I've gotten a ticket or two now and then for my front plates before I got a electronic pop up plate. LOL, couple years ago, after taking my parents out for brunch, I pass by a known speed trap on the highway. I was going at legal speed. Got chased down by a trooper, only for him to give me a measly no front license plate ticket.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

As noted, if you buy the Honda machine online, ie..Home Depot or Snow Blower direct for example, it comes in the crate. So, I doubt 'in the crate' sales affect the warranty in any way.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

mobiledynamics said:


> WAYYY OT but per the previous post.....NYS requires front plates. Cars IMO look better without it...I've gotten a ticket or two now and then for my front plates before I got a electronic pop up plate. LOL, couple years ago, after taking my parents out for brunch, I pass by a known speed trap on the highway. I was going at legal speed. Got chased down by a trooper, only for him to give me a measly no front license plate ticket.


I live in NY state, and I have also often been annoyed that holes have to be drilled into the front bumper..especially on many new cars that dont come with a built-in front plate provision, and the front end was obviously designed to not want a front plate..like this:










(not my car!  just an example..)

what is a "electronic pop up plate" ?

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

most cars have detents for the front plate or bracket but once the plate or bracket is installed its there to stay, no way to cover the holes made and go back to the original look


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The plate retracts under the bumper/grill. You can hit the ~remote~ and the plate retracts out...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> most cars have detents for the front plate or bracket but once the plate or bracket is installed its there to stay, no way to cover the holes made


They make what's called ~bumper plugs~.
Still hideous tough


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

mobiledynamics said:


> The plate retracts under the bumper/grill. You can hit the ~remote~ and the plate retracts out...







thats cool! never heard of such a thing before..thanks!
but here in NY, you would need it always visible, or risk getting pulled over, which defeats the purpose of having it retractable.

I guess you could hit the button when you see a police car..but it would still be a risk. I bet someone is working on the automatic combination radar detector/licence plate retractor! that would spit out the plate whenever radar is detected.. im only half joking..

Scot


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I am thankful we do not have to have front plates in Michigan; it really takes away from the look of many modern cars in my opinion. The only thing I notice is that the Ohio State Police can spot a Michiganders a mile away since they have them in Ohio and Michigan does not. 

Ok, sorry I will stop as I think the thread is getting hiajcked.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

yarcraftman said:


> I am thankful we do not have to have front plates in Michigan; it really takes away from the look of many modern cars in my opinion. The only thing I notice is that the Ohio State Police can spot a Michiganders a mile away since they have them in Ohio and Michigan does not.
> 
> Ok, sorry I will stop as I think the thread is getting hiajcked.


Not to further hijack, but I agree. I wish MA didn't require a front plate. My new Volvo has such a nice front end.. the plate bracket and plate destroys the whole look.


----------



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

All over now. I picked it up this afternoon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

billns said:


> All over now. I picked it up this afternoon. T?hanks for your help.


Was it in the crate?


----------



## billns (Dec 20, 2015)

No


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry I'm late ::blush:

First, the warranty on your new Honda snow blower can't be "voided," period. Not for any reason. It's a legal document / agreement between the owner of the machine and Honda. When you take delivery of the machine, the warranty document takes effect, and the 36-month warranty clock starts ticking. Being in or out of the box/crate has no effect on the warranty. 

Second, new Honda HSS machines are fully assembled and set-up at the factory. That said, Honda does request a Honda dealer un-crate and inspect the machine, checking skid-shoe settings, etc. then (optionally) prep it for service (oil, fuel) if delivering to a customer. Honda recognizes this does not happen 100% of the time, but most reputable dealers understand the value of a good Pre-Delivery Inspection, and will perform one on a new machine. 

Many dealers use this check-list as a general guide:










Now that document is a bit dated, but it will give you a general idea of the things a good dealer will check before delivering a new machine. 

Finally, with Home Depot selling one model, it is obvious they don't uncrate and PDI them, but just ship directly to the customer location. Fortunately, the owner's manual has a very good "first-use" instruction chapter. Honda added this section to almost all equipment they make and anticipate some may not get fully inspected by a Honda dealer.


----------



## raptorchris (Aug 31, 2015)

I just received 2 from Snowblower Direct in the crate yesterday.


----------

